# Puerto Rico



## gannab (Jul 6, 2012)

Help:  where do I go to find the P.R. news?  thanks   JUDY


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2012)

um, Hawaii??


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 6, 2012)

Caribbean Forum: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------

